# ride bindings wont fit ride board



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

ive just received my ride concept ul 59 and ride nrc bindings. got both shipped from the US

when i try attach the baseplate to the board, i can't get any more than 2 screws in. it looks like the baseplate is slightly smaller in diameter. if you look at the 2 remaining holes you can see the baseplate overlaps the hole. i can force them in but they definitely dont feel right. you can see how it rips into the base plate too

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/451/r0014557.jpg

i emailed ride and they told me to take it back where i bought it. i told them i live on the opposite side of the world. they havent replied

ive searched and found people only really have the same problem when they mix brands or 4x4/3d setups. has anyone had this problem? can anything be done do correct it?

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like you should turn the baseplate to the left a little. Or have the slots going up and down ot sideways:dunno:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i had the same problem. i bought a pair of ride delta mvmts, and i couldn't get them to fit on my stairmaster. so i tried my graft, wouldn't fit. tried my friends forum, no dice, went back to the shop and it wouldn't fit any of the boards we pulled aside to try. they call the ride rep, and apparently there is a problem with some of the baseplates. 

probably not the news you wanted to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

not really haha, but thanks for your reply

i measured the distance between the centre of the holes on the board and its about 41mm
the distance between the centre of the slots on the baseplate is about 39mm

how did they end up solving the problem? did you have to pay for a new baseplate?

im just hoping theyll send a replacement base plate to australia at their cost considering its their balls up


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

try not tightening anything down until you get all 4 screws in their threads


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah i tried that. even if i tighten each one half a turn at a time they eventually start going in on an angle and ripping at the thread / grinding into the plate. you can kind of see that in the picture

im pretty much convinced its a dodgy baseplate

thanks for the tip though


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did they bindings come with 2 baseplates? the one in the pic plus gold color ones? Reason im asking cause my girlfriend has ride betas and they came with 2 baseplates which if you look close at them they are slightly diffrent. I believe one will fit the board from edge to edge, the other one will fit side to side, meaning to widen our stance. hope I didnt loose you on that But yeah dont tight d\them down until you line them up properly,wouldnt want to tear up the threading


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

stuart000 said:


> not really haha, but thanks for your reply
> 
> i measured the distance between the centre of the holes on the board and its about 41mm
> the distance between the centre of the slots on the baseplate is about 39mm
> ...


it absolutely is a dodgy baseplate. at first the shop dudes thought i was doing it wrong, but they all saw for themselves. they offered to switch em out for another pair and i switched them out for unions instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

how do you like the unions?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Find a ride dealer in your area and take in your base plates. They should warranty that for you or be able to switch them for something that works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Did they bindings come with 2 baseplates? the one in the pic plus gold color ones? Reason im asking cause my girlfriend has ride betas and they came with 2 baseplates which if you look close at them they are slightly diffrent. I believe one will fit the board from edge to edge, the other one will fit side to side, meaning to widen our stance. hope I didnt loose you on that But yeah dont tight d\them down until you line them up properly,wouldnt want to tear up the threading


nah just the one set. and yes you completely lost me on that one. unless you mean you can place one set normally and one at 90degrees?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Find a ride dealer in your area and take in your base plates. They should warranty that for you or be able to switch them for something that works.


yeah most shops in australia tend to completely ignore you when they find out you got them from the US. i managed to track down some one that sells the baseplates, but he measured them and found they have the same tolerances. 

i would have thought ride would call back the plates if they realised it was such a widespread problem. unless everyone is just forcing them in to their boards


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

it looks like the holes on your board might be missed drilled or its an optical illusion, but the inserts don't look like they line up


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

way to read the thread


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

way to be a prick.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

stuart000 said:


> yeah most shops in australia tend to completely ignore you when they find out you got them from the US. i managed to track down some one that sells the baseplates, but he measured them and found they have the same tolerances.
> 
> i would have thought ride would call back the plates if they realised it was such a widespread problem. unless everyone is just forcing them in to their boards


Stuart, you ever get this resolved?


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

stuart000 said:


> ......if you look at the 2 remaining holes you can see the baseplate overlaps the hole. i can force them in but they definitely dont feel right. you can see how it rips into the base plate too
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/451/r0014557.jpg


I just got some 08/09 Ride RX's and they have the same baseplate issue. From what I can tell, Ride tried to make the baseplates compatible with both 4-hole and Burton models.









From my Drake baseplates, I think i can spot the problem.








You can see how the 3 hole pattern is narrower than the 4 hole pattern. It seems that Ride just made one slot in between the two widths so that it would be compatible with both, but not really a perfect fit with either.
After screwing, unscrewing, and adjusting several times I was able to get it to work fine, but I can tell you I won't be adjusting my stance often with the RX's.
I imagine that making aluminum baseplates is more expensive than normal ones, so they are trying to cut costs by just making one that works for both systems.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm. thats strange, Ive had 4-5 different sets of ride bindings and mounted them on a variety of different boards including Ride, GNU, Lib, Bataleon, and Rome without this problem. 

BTW, the two different baseplates are for centering the bindings on the MVMT series since the healcups aren't adjustable. One set of base plates have the hole centered while the other set has them slightly offset


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Ya I was having this problem as well, but I found you just have to have the baseplate perfectly aligned with the holes to get everything to fit.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe a dumb question, but did you try turning the baseplate 90 degrees? Do you really need that much adjustment in your stance width? Every board I've ever looked at has the slots across the board to adjust overhang.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Redlude...were your bindings for the 08/09 year? I'm thinking of picking up a set of Beta MVMT bindings, but if I can't mount them, I'm going to look elsewhere.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> hmm. thats strange, Ive had 4-5 different sets of ride bindings and mounted them on a variety of different boards including Ride, GNU, Lib, Bataleon, and Rome without this problem.
> 
> BTW, the two different baseplates are for centering the bindings on the MVMT series since the healcups aren't adjustable. One set of base plates have the hole centered while the other set has them slightly offset


Where all of yours from the Movement Series? There might be a difference in the baseplates, especially if you are using the shift discs.



LittleG said:


> Ya I was having this problem as well, but I found you just have to have the baseplate perfectly aligned with the holes to get everything to fit.


Ya, that's what I did. The front one went on the first try, with just a little resistance from the screw threads scraping against the sides of the baseplate slots. For the back one, I'd get the screws half way in and then one of them would start to angle and wouldn't turn. So I had to back them all out, adjust it like 0.5mm and try again. It all worked out fine in the end, it was just annoying because I had just received them in the mail and wanted to play around with my new setup on the carpet  but the delay was a buzz kill.



Phenix_Rider said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but did you try turning the baseplate 90 degrees? Do you really need that much adjustment in your stance width? Every board I've ever looked at has the slots across the board to adjust overhang.


Ya, I've got the 4x4 hole spacing on my board, and wanted to stay centered (it is a twin) so I could either have a 22in stance or a little over 25in. Plus, the binding is perfectly centered for me when the slots are parallel with the board. But no, I didn't try turning it sideways. It shouldn't matter since the holes in the board have the same spacing both ways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

what is wrong with that picture?

you need to rotate the baseplate 90 degrees. the slots in the baseplate are supposed to be perpendicular to your board edges not parallel to them.

alasdair


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> what is wrong with that picture?
> 
> you need to rotate the baseplate 90 degrees. the slots in the baseplate are supposed to be perpendicular to your board edges not parallel to them.
> 
> alasdair


What will that accomplish? The holes are spaced 4cm apart parallel to the board AND 4cm apart perpendicular to the board. Thus, turning the plate 90 degrees will result in it fitting equally bad AND I will have an undesirable stance.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

DC5R said:


> Redlude...were your bindings for the 08/09 year? I'm thinking of picking up a set of Beta MVMT bindings, but if I can't mount them, I'm going to look elsewhere.


my beta mvmnts(which are brand new and im selling btw) fit fine. when i got them i mounted them right away to see if they fit, as my 08/09 deltas did not. no problems whatsoever with the betas. probobly just a bad batch of discs


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> What will that accomplish? The holes are spaced 4cm apart parallel to the board AND 4cm apart perpendicular to the board. Thus, turning the plate 90 degrees will result in it fitting equally bad AND I will have an undesirable stance.


i have never seen anybody align a baseplate with the slots horizontal along the board like that. obviously, your mileage varies but i'm demonstrably not the only person who sees that as a solution to your problem.

i simply offered advice. you're free to ignore it, or even throw it back in my face as you have.

good luck with your setup.

alasdair


----------

